

Ask HN: Typical bay area data scientist salary? - poupette

Hi,<p>I recently moved from Europe to SF bay area, and received an offer from a startup in San Francisco to work as a data scientist.<p>I'm not sure whether the offer they've made me is a good offer for someone of my age and experience.<p>I'm turning 32 in June, have 2 masters in business and a Phd which I did on data and text mining. I worked 6 years at a university teaching programming classes to business students and working on my PhD. I've analyzed a big data set of a European retailer, wrote many sql queries, shell scripts and custom Perl programs to analyze the data set. Besides my experience at the university, I've worked 1.5 years as a data analyst in a company in Europe.  I have broad analytic as well as programming skills.<p>I also like'd add that I have permission to work in the US.<p>So, this is what they offer me. Before hiring me full time they would hire me as contracter +/- 100usd per hour (no benefits) for 2 weeks. After these 2 weeks, they want to hire me as an employee and would pay me 115K/year (including benefits).<p>What do you guys think about this offer?<p>Any feedback is highly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
eitally
That seems low to me unless you're getting equity. That would be seriously low
for a senior data analyst/scientist at a large corporation NOT in the Bay
Area, even. Unless you want to take it for the experience, I think you could
do better.

p.s. My comment comes from experience as an IT leader at a large Bay Area tech
company, not as anyone with startup experience.

~~~
poupette
Thanks for your feedback! What do you think would be a fair offer?

